# Alfalfa Pellets



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I've been reading how a doe who is in milk should be getting 3lbs of Alafala pellets a day. How do you get them to eat that much? I've tried different brands and different sizes and I just can't gt them to eat that much. When I finish milking for the evening I put a 3lb coffee can of pellets into the trough in their (5 does) area and there will still be some left in the morning. I give them their grain on the milk stand and try to always have alfalfa pellets in front of them execpt when they are out in the pasture. I would love any suggestions on how to get them to eat more alfalfa pellets, I've run out of ideas.

Tamera


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Boy I don't know my girls will eat me out of house and home with alfalfa pellets if I would let them.
How much grain are you feeding on the stand maybe add some of the pellets to their grain. 
The way I have my set up is a small pen with alfalfa feeder in it where they are turned out into when I am done milking each they then head right to the feeder and eat their fill of the pellets. They are in that pen until I finish all milking and put my milk away. Then I open the pen and they can go out to the hay and the pasture.


----------



## Faithful Crown Nubians (Dec 5, 2007)

When I was feeding alfalfa pellets my girls inhaled them to.

But I just got a load of really really nice quality alfalfa hay. The best I've seen around here.  SO I can back them off the alfalfa pellets now which is good cuz the hay is cheaper then the pellets right now.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Sondra,
I'm doing the exact same thing. They come out of the barn after being milked and go in the small area with a feeder. I finish milking and go in and put the milk away and anything else that might need to be done and then I go back out and turn them loose into the pasture. They stay out there aout 10hrs then come in and start all over again.
I got some pellets one time that they inhaled, but the feed store doesn't carry that brand anymore. All that is available to us now is Merry Maker (large and they turn there noses up at them) or Grainland (they just piddle around with them).

Tamera


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Tamera are you feeding alfalfa or clover hay? Like Sondra 3 pounds is minimal here they would love to have more. Vicki


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

No Vicki, they just get grass hay and browse during the day. Their weight is good and they look great but I'm begging for them to eat more Alfalfa. I was thinking about calling around and seeing if I can find any other brands available in our area. 

Tamera


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't know why I thought you had some different kind of hay than normal? Time for bed. Vicki


----------



## paulaswrld (Mar 2, 2008)

My girls would just keep eating the pellets...I don't think I would want to know the stopping point!

Paula


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

My goats are so so on their a. pellets. They are made by Accu feeds??? I was told at the goat show that a. pellets should not be a greenish gray color, but more like a dark rich green. They should be long not short and broke off. Well guess what color my short pellets are? So maybe that has something to do with it. But I just spent a ton of money for a ton of a. pellets so we will eat thru these while I search for some of a better quality.

Anne


----------



## CarlinsDarlin (Feb 8, 2008)

Lately my girls haven't been eating as much alfalfa either. I bought half a ton some time back, so there's been no change in brand, but lately they just seem to not be interested. I thought maybe it was because first, it's gotten hotter - and I never feel like eating when it's too hot - and two, because they have more graze and browse available since everythings growing good. They're not nearly eating three pounds a day each these days. I'm hoping they'll pick back up, too.
Kathy


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

I have had some funny smelling pellets lately did not smell like alfalfa to me but the girls are still eating them slowly but I well not buy that brand again.
The pellets I like are 14 dollars now I was trying to find a cheaper pellet but all I got was a nasty smelling pellet.
Fran


----------



## MysticHollowGoats (Nov 5, 2007)

Maybe if you tried putting the pellets out in the morning.
Mine get some morning and evening, there is almost alway some in their dish left over from the evening feeding when I feed in the morning. None left over in the dish when I give them their evening pellets.


----------



## CarlinsDarlin (Feb 8, 2008)

Tonya,
I do the same. They do eat the daytime pellets better, but still they've not been eating them all lately.
K


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

I only have two choices of alfalfa pellets. The Merry Mixer and the local MFA. They girls refuse to eat the MFA pellets. They will eat Merry Mixer but never 3 lbs per day. They like them "fresh" as in just poured. If the pellets have too many fines (we have to "sift" them) or sit for longer than 24 hours, I have to give them to the sheep. Picky, picky, picky. I have a hanging feeder outside of the stall panel so that the pellets stay clean. My does would rather eat grass hay than alfafla pellets. Drives me nuts! I have tried everything, they just will not eat the suggested amount. 

I would love to know why and a possible resolution would be fantastic!


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

They will eat Merry Mixer but never 3 lbs per day. They like them "fresh" as in just poured. If the pellets have too many fines (we have to "sift" them) or sit for longer than 24 hours, I have to give them to the sheep. Picky, picky, picky. 

This is my same problem. It's humid here and if they sit the girls just won't eat them. I give them to the 2 boer/kiko girls or the steer and they clean them right up, but the dairy girls are much too good for that!

Tamera


----------



## Legend Hills (May 29, 2008)

I mix a bit of BOSS and a VERY small amount of calf manna in with my a. pellets. Mine can't seem to get enough. Today was the first day they did not inhale it but the weather is changing into stormy stuff for the coming week. I have NO idea if this is a contributing factor. I also have a doe, that usually inhales the pellets but is stressed because I took her kid away for weaning yesterday.


----------



## Becky-DixieDoesAlpines (Oct 26, 2007)

we feed merry mixer free choice. Our does eat about 1-1.5 lbs per doe per day. They could eat more but don't.
Becky


----------



## Terry (Oct 27, 2007)

The merry mixer is the only ones that I've found that mine will eat also.


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

Merry Mixer is the one I am paying 14 dollars for.
Fran


----------



## Terry (Oct 27, 2007)

Sharpgoat said:


> Merry Mixer is the one I am paying 14 dollars for.
> Fran


I pay $10.25 for 50lbs.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Depending on what feed store you go to they run 12.95 - 14.95 here.

Tamera


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

I meant to add, but seem to always forget...

My main concern about my does not eating alfalfa pellets is the effect of calcium to phos ratio. If they aren't even eating 3 pounds per day alfalfa (calcium) then to keep the balance (when feeding whole grains) would be 1 1/2 pounds grain per DAY and that's just in keeping with the standard "2:1" balance but no where near the 5:1 balance that has been suggested for a lactating doe. Not to mention the protien consumed if alfalfa is my "high" protien at 17%

This has caused some really frustration for me...to the point of moving back to a balanced (2:1 and 16% protien) dairy goat ration (pelleted) rather than whole grains. I became so discouraged over this issue.

What are we to do in such situations? :really


----------

